

Redis 2.6.0 RC1 Released - ksri
https://raw.github.com/antirez/redis/2.6/00-RELEASENOTES

======
pjscott
Lua scripting! Once people figure out what Redis' Lua scripting is good for,
and it gets in a stable release, it's going to set the world on fire. In a
good way.

When one of the services I work on was having huge performance problems, and
nothing I did seemed to make it fast enough, I realized that the main data-
manipulation logic -- previously a combination of Python and SQL -- could be
rewritten as a Lua script in Redis. I learned the basics of Lua in about an
hour, migrated the data over to Redis, made the necessary changes to the code,
and everything worked beautifully. Months of crippling speed problems vanished
in a single long day.

Redis 2.6 saved my ass. Now, when I need to store data, it's always one of the
first things to come to mind, since I know I can count on it to be fast,
solid, and flexible enough to do all sorts of things.

~~~
burke
Lua scripting is really exciting.

I wrote a library to simplify using Redis' lua scripting facility from inside
a rails app: <http://shopify.github.com/wolverine/>. We've been using it at
Shopify for inventory management, and it's let us do a lot of cool stuff,
faster than ever.

Disclaimer: I built it before I understood what the KEYS arguments were
supposed to be used for, so it won't play nice with clustering, yet.

------
ksri
Great job antirez and Pieter!

Super excited because of what's _not_ mentioned in the release notes. With 2.6
out of the door, I am sure antirez and Pieter can concentrate on redis
sentinel (for high availability) and redis cluster.

------
ajays
Redis is amazing. But I don't see much discussion about its pubsub
capabilities. Are there any real-world stories of how well it scales, and how
much pubsub traffic a single server can handle?

~~~
antirez
2.6 significantly improve Pub/Sub real-world reliability by implementing
detection for slow readers, and closing the connection when a given
(configurable) amount of memory is used by this slow consumer.

------
orthecreedence
Scripting with Lua is a really cool addition. Adding scripting to an already
awesome datastore like redis just makes it that much more flexible. I'm
interested to see what types of things people do with this added
functionality.

------
tantalor
Does this release support "read-only" slaves?

~~~
antirez
Yes

~~~
pjscott
Just to add to that: according to the config file comments, slaves are now
read-only by default. More explanation here:

<https://github.com/antirez/redis/blob/unstable/redis.conf>

